# GUESS WHAT!?



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok ya'll.. so my boss called me lastnight and said, "Guess what I got Bev!?" I asked what it was... and she tells me the people were escorted out of the house by the police and her husband, and then says, "I got the key! You want it!?" I'm like, "Duh! Of course I want it!" She told me to come pick it up, so I did! We went and looked lastnight, after my old man found out he didn't have to work b/c there were no birds moving (he's an inspector at a chicken processing plant), and I got a few shots on the phone, but we went back today and I got some real pix with the camera!! So, without further ado.. here's the house and yard. I know it needs some work, but we're gettin to that!








Front of the house, from the road








Another angle of the front








Front view of the fence (there's barbed wire around the top)








View of the back yard from the driveway








back yard again








Bathroom (this was the dirtiest room in the house)








Kitchen (no fridge, but there's one in the shed we gotta test out)








Utility room (this will be Snoop's room til we get a washer and dryer, lol) They left us a gas grill!! BBQ, here we come!








Bedroom (all 3 bdrms are the same size, but this one has the bigger closet)

ETA: Here's the rest of the pix, lol








back view of the house, see all the trash we had to clean up!?








Another shot of the back








Bedroom








last bedroom

Sorry, some of my pix didn't upload, like the one of the living room and the other two bedrooms, but I'll add em up later. So, there ya have it!! That is our new home! I'm off work tomorrow, so we'll be over there all day cleaning it and getting ready to move stuff in!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

woooooohooooooooo


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG It's beautiful Auntie Bev! This is a BIG wonderful surprise!!! I absolutely LOVE IT! WOOHOO! I'm so happy for you!!!! :woof: Now all you need is a BBQ party LOL!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Nisse! BBQ is comin soon as we get moved in! We gonna have fam n friends over, probably round father's day so we have enough time to get situated and get the word out. Will be a small thing, we've only got a few friends, lol. Wish everyone from GP could come!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol Nisse! BBQ is comin soon as we get moved in! We gonna have fam n friends over, probably round father's day so we have enough time to get situated and get the word out. Will be a small thing, we've only got a few friends, lol. Wish everyone from GP could come!!


 Sounds fun LOL! I'll be there with my suitcases and pillows! :rofl:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super awesome!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great!!!! Look at that yard space! That house looks great congrats!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, c'mon down Nisse! Thanks Aimee and Holly! See, Snoop will have a huge yard to play in, and his own room, lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He would love that yard and he doesn't take fences so that height would be A ok for him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Bev, I love it, it is perfect you all, Snoop is gonna love his new home  Yayaya, *doin a happy dance*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> He would love that yard and he doesn't take fences so that height would be A ok for him


Awesome! I was worried about that. There is 3 rows of barbed wire around the top of the fence, I guess b/c it's on a busy street corner, so I was concerned about him being a fence climber, lol.



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Bev, I love it, it is perfect you all, Snoop is gonna love his new home Yayaya, *doin a happy dance*


Lol! It is perfect! We're already workin on ideas to fix up the yard and make it look much better than it does now. Yes, I can picture Snoop playin in the yard with the kids now, lol!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! The place looks great!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks FC! It'll look better when we get it cleaned up and get the grass cut and move our stuff in, lol! I'm so excited.. I've been doin the happy dance since i picked up the key from the boss/landlord yesterday evening, lol!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a really nice house! Awesome, congrats! Fenced in yard & all :woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so happy for your Bevie! ... That place is awesome !! Can't wait for the family photos of yall BBQn


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

YAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HAHA! Thanks LG, Ronnie and Becca! Come chat, if ya got time ladies... we got a full house tonight, lol!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Patrice! I'm so excited! Snoop will be coming home soon, now!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome so glad you got it  It looks really nice too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Krystal! I'm so super excited!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow!!! That is soo awesome!! I love love love it! I love little houses like that! yay!!! congrats to you and your family and i hope you just luxuriate in it and soak up the rewardsfor all the hard work i know you've done....yay!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice yard, good space, get the grill ready! congrats on the good news


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> wow!!! That is soo awesome!! I love love love it! I love little houses like that! yay!!! congrats to you and your family and i hope you just luxuriate in it and soak up the rewardsfor all the hard work i know you've done....yay!!!


:rofl: Thank you so much Suzanne! I'm in love with it too! Maybe a little later down the line, I'll have the option to buy it!? I hope so, because I love it! You've been a wonderful support system for me since we began talking, and I really appreciate it!



NINATHEPITBULL said:


> nice yard, good space, get the grill ready! congrats on the good news


Thanks Oscar! We're gonna let the boy aka our son clean the grill out this afternoon when we get over there. I forgot to take a pic of the living room while we were there yesterday. And I was wanting to get our son's reaction on video when we told him that we were moving in (he thought we were just cleaning it up for my boss to make some extra money, lol), but the old man told him while they were doing yard work yesterday, so I didn't get that chance, lol! He was so excited, I swear the whole town heard him yelling, "YAY! We got a house!!" ROFLMAO! I can't wait to see the green-eyed monster come out in my mother in law b/c our son will tell her (he can't keep a secret to save his life, lol)!! We're gonna tell her we bought it, though, lol. And the best part is, she can come visit, but she can't stay!! HAHA! :woof:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

truly excited for you. these are the good days... live em up !!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

congrats on house, it very nice and a big yard.... good deal


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Pitbull01! I appreciate it! Oscar.. mos def gonna live it up!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well.. we're on the hunt for another house. While this would've been a nice place to live, my husband and I have changed our minds, but not because of money problems or anything like that. We met up with my boss's husband yesterday to finally sign the lease agreement and put the deposit down (which initially, I was told there wouldn't be one) and he was nasty towards us and talked very demeaning toward me. I apologized for us not being able to get things together sooner with our busy schedules and the fact that we have no vehicle right now (our brakes went out and the truck was towed to the shop today), so we've been having to call cabs and rely on other people to get around and try to get this stuff taken care of. When I told him that I was sorry for it taking so long, his response was, "Are you? You guys are giving me the run around and this makes me not even want to rent to you because I'll probably end up having to evict you and you'll destroy the house like the last 4 families I've rented it to!" Now, mind you, my husband was standing right behind me when he said this, and it took everything he had not to snatch my boss's husband out of his car and beat him to death! So, we made the decision to give them their key back, and look elsewhere for a place to live b/c I refuse to be spoken to in that manner, and he refuses to let somebody speak to me that way!! So, we're on the hunt again for a place to live.

Holly, don't worry, we will find a place and bring Snoop home!! I promise you that!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's really cool. You'll have to post after pics when you make it all homey.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Bev, you'll get a place I just know it and how dare your boss' hubby speak to you that way, I would have punched him, friggin jerk. Hugs girl, I know you all will find a place, I will keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Betty.. not gettin the house now, so when we find a new one.. I'll update ya'll on it. Thanks Tye.. I appreciate the love and support mah!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh what a jerk I'm with Tye I'da punched him in the face lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! My husband wanted to, but he didn't mainly b/c the kids were there, and b/c he didn't want to risk me losing my job on account of it! The boss is over being mad.. she's being friendly now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's good. Yea can't have fighting in front of the kids. I'm sure things will be alright you'll probably find a much better house any way


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

He should have gotten the life beat out of him. No telling how many other people he's done that to and gotten away with it.

.....well that's shady


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't want to rent from them either. I owned my last house and it sucked so bad when I separated with Nathan and had to rent. I am so glad I found Joyce who approves of my animal collecting issues and is a peach to deal with. Shes even helping me to buy again. Snoops not going anywhere so no worries he'll wait for you.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow. That was very rude of him. You'll find a better place.
I felt like that at one of my job interviews. The lady was so excited and the guy was just like whatever and mostly ignored me and was rude.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I wouldn't want to rent from them either. I owned my last house and it sucked so bad when I separated with Nathan and had to rent. I am so glad I found Joyce who approves of my animal collecting issues and is a peach to deal with. Shes even helping me to buy again. Snoops not going anywhere so no worries he'll wait for you.


:rofl: I know exactly what you mean, Holly! We may have found another place.. we're going to look tomorrow while I'm off. The guy already said he has no problem with pets, as long as they don't tear up the house. Again, no breed restrictions, either. The old man used to work with the guy, and says he's pretty straight forward and really cool. Glad to know Snoop's not going anywhere! Thanks for the love and support!

Yeah, it was shady of him, and the boss tried to play it off on account of him being sick, but I've seen how nervous she gets about him coming home, and she gets hopped up on pills so bad that she can't even walk or talk straight! So, I know if he didn't hesitate to speak to me that way.. I can only imagine how he treats his own wife! :flush:

The old man told me that he WILL NOT let anyone slip like that again! Says the next time someone talks to me like that in his presence, I better find some bail money, lol! I just felt horrible b/c he was so upset when we got home... I couldn't do anything but kiss him and tell him I was sorry... I felt like I should've spoke my mind, but knowing that he has the ultimate power to fire me, I kept my mouth shut. :hammer: I normally don't let anybody speak to me like that.. heck, my own mama don't even talk to me like that!! Oh, well.. I will keep ya'll posted on the new findings and whatnot... Oh! And best believe I'm on my toes here at work, just in case the boss starts actin shady towards me... :rain: I'm going to get my feelers out there and start searching for another job as well, just in case, ya know!?


----------

